# Gnucash: la comptabilité non compatible....



## PinkTurtle (24 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour!
J'ai installé le logiciel gnucash avec fink. C'est un logiciel de comptabilité.
Je pense que l'instrallation s'est bien effectuée mais il ne démarre pas.Sous X11, lorsque je tape:
" /sw/bin/gnucash"

J'obtiens sur le terminal:
ERROR: In procedure dynamic-link:
ERROR: file: "libgw-gnc", message: "dlcompat: invalid handle"

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire de ca ! Quelqu'un aurait une idée?
Merci!


----------



## mob (24 Janvier 2005)

juste pour savoir tu l'as instalé depuis les sources ou en binaire ?


----------



## PinkTurtle (24 Janvier 2005)

mob a dit:
			
		

> juste pour savoir tu l'as instalé depuis les sources ou en binaire ?



En binaire


----------



## mob (24 Janvier 2005)

essaye de l'installer a partir des sources c'est fort possible qu'il arrive a mieux se lier avec les libraries


----------

